# ford 8n flooding bad!!!!!!!



## bigstud

hello all. 
I need help. i just took in trade a 1948 ford 8n tractor the guy i bought it from said it flood easily. i thought no big deal put carb kit in clean needle and seat ensure float floats too easy. boy was i wrong. now after several attempts of adjusting floats i still have gas running out of the inlet tube after just barely cracking the fuel shut off valve. the fuel inlet fitting does not have the filter on it is that a deal breaker? one friend suggested putting inline fuel filter but with line so close to engine and exhaust don't like that idea but if it is my only option ill do it. the guy i bough it from told me that it had something to do with sediment bowl judging by other post that has nothing to do with it. I am leaving for a month of training so i won't be able to try your replies but am hoping to get plenty of things to try while I'm away.
Thanks for viewing have a great day
Ryan


----------



## st3gamefarm

Sounds like you have a float valve not working properly. 
Could be a carb built of amalgamated parts? Or on second thought, check the mating surface between the throttlebody, and the float bowl. May be slightly warped, and not sealing properly, allowing fuel to flow through the joint. Also might check the venturi, Not certian, but I think it's removable, and may not be properly seating.
Another place to look would be the brass parts, (jets), main jet may be allowing fuel past it's gasket. 
Shoot! Brand new carb ain't that 'spensive. (<$150)


----------



## st3gamefarm

Oh BTW! 
Welcome to th' boards!


----------

